# Carver Cascade 2 fault



## 125351 (Jul 4, 2009)

My carver cascade 2 lights perfectly, but does not seem to sense it and switches off after 10 seconds, showing the red warning light. Anyone know how the carver decides if it's lit or not? Is it in the control on the wall or the boiler unit itself? It's a pain because it works, it just _thinks_ it doesn't.


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.arcsystems.biz/
Hi there, check out the above site and give them a ring, I had to relpace the burner assemble on mine, not due to the same problem as yours but this guy knows about these thins inside out,very helpful.

Nigel


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

It's the thermo couple that decides wether it's lit or not - see if the tip is in the flame!


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

I agree with thermocouple suggestion. It is a flame failure device which prevents gas coming through the burner when it is not lit closing the gas valve.

Graham


----------



## 125351 (Jul 4, 2009)

What, you mean the end of the ignition 'probe' thing? The metal prong that the spark arcs from? Or is there a separate thermocouple somewhere else?


----------



## 125351 (Jul 4, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Thornerg, The bad news is you need a new burner unit as it is the electronic board which has failed as it does not have a thermocouple. Price is £110 to £130 depending on where you go, Steve


----------



## 125351 (Jul 4, 2009)

Does the burner just pull out from the outside of the boiler, or do I need to remove the whole thing? 

My cousin's a gas fitter, he'll probably do it in seconds.

To be honest, I work in an electronics factory... if I get the thing out, I might be able to see the problem, so long as I can get at the circuit board.


----------



## 111728 (Apr 28, 2008)

If you remove the external square white cover, you will see the burner assembly/module sitting in front and it removes as a whole unit behind a plate cover.

Sometimes these are exchange units (ie, they want your old one back)


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

sergeant is spot on with diagnoses, i had exactley same problem as you describe .replaced the burner and circuit board they come as one fitting, once the white cover is off there is a steel cover to remove , then you can see the burner. on right hand side bottm remove 2 screws becareful to keep the rubber `o` ring sealing rubber pull out burner and circuit board from the slot and disconnet the flat multi pin plug. replace ment is just the reverse becareful you keep `o` ring in place. hope this helps cheers bill.


----------

